# Baby shower?



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

So i received a sewing machine for Christmas and was overjoyed! So I started my work at looking at patterns and things I could do for my preps when one of my friends popped the news that's shes 18, pregnant, and living with her dad and her boyfriend. I was not pleased, but I knew that the boy she's with is head over heels for her and they'll make it if they get a little help. so I decided to thinks of ways I can practice my prepping while helping out a friend. 
So I have a couple of baby clothes patterns and diaper patterns and baby blanket patterns but I'm really lost! What else could I make/buy/ find that a first time mom might need??


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sybil6 said:


> What else could I make/buy/ find that a first time mom might need??


Get the ladies at church involved!! 

Anymore, it seems if someone is having a baby - - - you don't need to buy ANYTHING if you get enough women together to help out!

That's just my experience


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Sybil6 said:


> ... What else could I make/buy/ find that a first time mom might need??


A couple of cases of diapers?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Get the ladies at church involved!!
> 
> Anymore, it seems if someone is having a baby - - - you don't need to buy ANYTHING if you get enough women together to help out!
> 
> That's just my experience


Well if it's a God fearing church because some "Christians" have the tendency to shoot their wounded.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

I thought about the church but since they're not married I wasn't sure how well that would go over. I have diapers, blankets, toys, and clothes on the list but they'll be tight on cash for a little while and I want to help as much as I can. I have no idea what goes in a nursery? They have crib with a mattress, so would they need sheets? Or would they need a pee-resistant sheet or mat? And what about soaps and shampoos? Will my goat milk soap do is that bad for the baby? Wow. I am so glad I am not a mother. Toddlers I can do. Newborns, not so much.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Maybe learn one or more of the ways to wrap baby in a large scarf which functions as carrier.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

gam46 said:


> Maybe learn one or more of the ways to wrap baby in a large scarf which functions as carrier.


Oh that's a cute idea. I didn't even think of baby slings. And it'd be cute too and easy to breast feed too I think. So she wouldn't have to worry about stopping whatever she's doing to feed him. Just tie him to her. Hahaha.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

A *GOOD* church full of people that understand *grace* and the message of Jesus and who throw no stones will be perfectly fine.
They usually have church names that sound contemporary, and are full of people who embrace the wounded.

The churches that have the largest amount of "social ties", "social gatherings" and highly "traditional" names (and services) tend to be more judgmental.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sybil6 said:


> I thought about the church but since they're not married I wasn't sure how well that would go over. I have diapers, blankets, toys, and clothes on the list but they'll be tight on cash for a little while and I want to help as much as I can. I have no idea what goes in a nursery? They have crib with a mattress, so would they need sheets? Or would they need a pee-resistant sheet or mat? And what about soaps and shampoos? Will my goat milk soap do is that bad for the baby? Wow. I am so glad I am not a mother. Toddlers I can do. Newborns, not so much.


YES! They will need several waterproof mats for under the sheets on the crib. Babies can soak a sheet and mattress several times a night so at least three-four each.

Here is the fabric you can use for the pads. You just round the corners (use a plate or cup) then sew bias tape to finish it off.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171671498161?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Don't focus on the little things too much. Since she is young she can get WIC and assistance to help her with the baby.

The one thing she needs before she will even be able to bring baby home is a carseat.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Take a look at my Baby DIY Pinterest board.

https://www.pinterest.com/grimmdolly/baby-diy/

Also look at thrift stores for baby clothing. It is a lot cheaper than making clothes. Plus babies grow so fast they outgrow clothes in a matter of days and weeks!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Plus babies grow so fast they outgrow clothes in a matter of days and weeks!


Craigslist and Facebook were both HUGE resources for finding the right size clothes... and then passing them on to the next person who needed them.

That just reminds me.. 
I've got a battery-powered baby swing I need to "pay forward"....


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Sybil6 said:


> I thought about the church but since they're not married I wasn't sure how well that would go over. I have diapers, blankets, toys, and clothes on the list but they'll be tight on cash for a little while and I want to help as much as I can. I have no idea what goes in a nursery? They have crib with a mattress, so would they need sheets? Or would they need a pee-resistant sheet or mat? And what about soaps and shampoos? Will my goat milk soap do is that bad for the baby? Wow. I am so glad I am not a mother. Toddlers I can do. Newborns, not so much.


For a nursery, something to do a changing station on. Does not need to be a changing table, just something stable you can put a pad on. A chair with arms helps for the late night feedings.

Several sets of sheets are a must. If the mattress is plastic coated, a pad may not be needed. But they may want to put a pad on top of the sheet, then if wet, pull it out and have a dry sheet under it.

Soaps and shampoos, go to walmart and look for the stuff in the baby section, then get the equivilant store brand. Same thing but cheaper. Go with fragrance free until they learn about allergens for their little one.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sybil,

You mentioned cloth diapers so here is the site I used With Roo...

http://www.cottonbabies.com/

http://www.cottonbabies.com/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=4566

http://www.cottonbabies.com/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=148


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Sybil6 said:


> I thought about the church but since they're not married I wasn't sure how well that would go over.


Shouldn't be a problem unless the church is a church in name only.



> ...they'll be tight on cash for a little while and I want to help as much as I can. I have no idea what goes in a nursery?...


Whoa there. Don't help so much that you interfere, take the lead role away from the Father or cause the new family to rely on you instead of themselves.

What goes in the nursery? How about asking the mother what their plans are and go from there?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

One last thing from me (unless you ask me questions, Sybil). 

Take a look at the maternity and baby threads here in the forum. It will give you lots of ideas.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hopefully she will breast feed. Make some breast pads, receiving blankets. Why not throw her a shower? You didn't mention she has a mom, but does she have a best friend? Stuff is nice. Well it is real nice. But someone who can sit you down and have a conversation with is priceless. Talk to her about being a mom, going through her pregnancy, etc. only if she doesn't have a mom to talk to.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

When sweet babies come our first idea is "baby"..I should know because my VERY young granddaughter is expecting in April.Everyone has rallied round to support her and the "boy".even me,but I'm still very upset that she didn't care enough about herself,the boy or her family to use birth control.Yes I offered her several time to go to the clinic to no avail...Anyway off of my rant......Think "mommy" too. depending on where she is living think nightgown for her,loose tops at first,slip on pants.Anything easy to put on and comfy.It's hard to not be frumpy right after a baby and all mommies need to perk up when they have soooo much on them with a new infant! Everyone will help with a new baby anyway.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

gabbyj310 said:


> When sweet babies come our first idea is "baby"..I should know because my VERY young granddaughter is expecting in April.Everyone has rallied round to support her and the "boy".even me,but I'm still very upset that she didn't care enough about herself,the boy or her family to use birth control.Yes I offered her several time to go to the clinic to no avail...Anyway off of my rant......Think "mommy" too. depending on where she is living think nightgown for her,loose tops at first,slip on pants.Anything easy to put on and comfy.It's hard to not be frumpy right after a baby and all mommies need to perk up when they have soooo much on them with a new infant! Everyone will help with a new baby anyway.


When K's sister had her first child we gave her feeding sets (for a toddler) , bibs, bottles and blankets PLUS a small spa kit for mommy.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Just got my 2nd Granbabie.

As for the church, a girl in church got in the mothering way & the young men lift & has not been heard from.
Her parents had a shower for her & it looked like Christmas.
It is true she was not living with the YM, but no everyone was nice to her.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

We just had a baby shower and made tie dyed onesies. We got white ones in 2 or 3 sizes and did it as an activity. I must say it was pretty fun.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Sybil,
There are sales going on at some churches now, it's consignment sales. I helped my daughter sell a lot of my grandson's clothes for a dollar. They have everything at these sales. Sheets, monitors, swings, bouncy seats, carseats, toys, anything for the baby. The next sale is around March 26. If you are interested, PM me and I'll give you more information.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I second Facebook! There are a lot of local groups that sell used stuff of all sorts & there are groups solely for selling baby & toddler stuff. I wouldn't buy anything in newborn or 0-3month sizes until after the shower. Try to have the shower by the time she's 6 months so you have plenty of time to acquire whatever she still needs. 

If you really want to get started, you can buy diapers size 2 & up, wipes, clothes in size 6 months & up, etc. Outfits are cute but it's hard to beat gowns or the zippered sleep & play suits. I wouldn't buy a used car seat unless you know personally who owned it. Grey & beige are good unisex colors if you want to get started making stuff!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> I second Facebook! There are a lot of local groups that sell used stuff of all sorts & there are groups solely for selling baby & toddler stuff.


Yep, There's a facebook page local to us that is kids clothes/stuff only. It stays active!



tsrwivey said:


> Grey & beige are good unisex colors if you want to get started making stuff!


So are yellow and green. Moms with more than one kid like to find out if it's a boy or girl ahead of time to avoid getting more yellow and green clothes!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Yep, There's a facebook page local to us that is kids clothes/stuff only. It stays active!
> 
> So are yellow and green. Moms with more than one kid like to find out if it's a boy or girl ahead of time to avoid getting more yellow and green clothes!!


Chocolate brown is also a good neutral color. I have tons of clothes from Roo that are this color. I dressed them up for a girl by adding pink bows/hats and for a boy with blue or green.

It is all how you dress baby up!


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Gosh! You girls (and guys if I missed you), sure do rally together for babies! I made her a couple of onesies and I intend to get her hats, bibs, cloth diapers, burp rags, and hopefully, this summer we'll be able to offer them a place to say. The baby shower was crowded and with two other expecting mothers there too, one being her cousin and the other being her fiancé's cousin. There was a massive drawing in of baby clothes and bottles. Since Jessie and I have been friends since elementary school I think that "best friend" is tied between me and my best friend, Chloe. She's not due till June and I will be moved out and hopefully re- enrolled in GNTC and since they don't offer on campus housing, then I hope to offer them a leg up by giving them a place to stay. It IS a little boy! Plans to name him "Zachary Cadence Ember-Wolf" to honor daddy and her Cherokee roots all at the same time and while it may be eccentric, I have to admit it has a nice ring to it. Zach (the dad) is absolutely excited to no end and was exhibiting his baby-skills with the one year old William, and his two three and four year old sisters. I'm excited for them and I think they'll do wonderfully with a little help in the way of materials.


----------

